# DIY 12g long stand.



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

whipped this together yesterday, although I neglected to buy the hinges, and the contact cement on hand for the formica had turned to jelly  couple hours left to go, front will get waxed in clear so as to match my other stands. will also need a light hanger at some point as well. not as tippy/top heavy as I figured it might be, even at close to 40" tall and only 10 3/4" deep.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice stand.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Pretty impressive stand for DIY, nicely done.Gotta say i like that footprint of that tank.Mine me asking where you got it? Very interested, good luck with your project.


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

effox said:


> Very nice stand.


many thanks!



Luke78 said:


> Pretty impressive stand for DIY, nicely done.Gotta say i like that footprint of that tank.Mine me asking where you got it? Very interested, good luck with your project.


Thanks, this is stand #3 of the same style, gets a little easier each time 

Scored the tank @ island petzone in duncan, unsure if they have more, thats was many months ago. I recall reading one of the forum sponsers here can maybe order them in?


----------

